# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Warren Theatre coming to Memorial and Rockwell

## metro

I know we've discussed the rumor before, but it was confirmed in Wednesday's OKC Business.

*Moores Warren Theatre plans expansion, additional location*
OKC Business
By Pamela Grady - 6/18/2008

Bill Menke, corporate vice president of Warren Theatres announced plans today to expand the newly built 147,000-square-foot Warren Theatre in Moore. 

Plans for expansion include 500 new parking spaces, a new restrooms and additional concession areas. In the fall, six new auditoriums will be added to its existing 14-screen facility.

Also, a second Warren Theatre will be coming soon to northwest Oklahoma City at Rockwell and Memorial Road, three miles west of Quail Springs Mall. The property is owned by Clay Farha of B.D. Eddie Enterprises.

This has proved to be a two-market town for Warren Theatres, Menke said. Well probably begin construction on the new theater in the spring (2009) and open in spring of 2010.

Menke said its current facility in Moore has two stadium auditoriums, the northwest Oklahoma City location will feature four.


During its April 4 opening week, Warren Theatre was third in the nation for two first-run movies: Leatherheads and Nims Island. The theater also plans two three-dimensional movies: Journey to the Center of the Earth July 11 and Fly Me To The Moon in August.


Moore's Warren Theater. Photo/Shannon Cornman

----------


## Joe Kimball

I was a mile off, I guess.  :Smile:

----------


## jbrown84

This surprises me.

And FOUR balcony theatres?  WOW.

----------


## solitude

> This surprises me.
> 
> And FOUR balcony theatres? WOW.


Yeah....this _is_ a surprise. I expect Warren will be huge in north Oklahoma City.

----------


## John

I'd like to see them also open one up downtown -- maybe a 4 plex, similar to their Old Town Wichita one, which has 5 screens.

In AA or the Triangle?

----------


## OKCMallen

That's not THAT far from Quail Springs...

----------


## flintysooner

> I'd like to see them also open one up downtown -- maybe a 4 plex, similar to their Old Town Wichita one, which has 5 screens.
> 
> In AA or the Triangle?


Warren asks city for $6M loan for Old Town theater




> According to an analysis by the city's staff, "The Old Town Theatre is a popular destination in Old Town and serves as a major attraction to bring patrons to the Old Town area. However, its relatively small size, compared to norms in the movie theater industry, has created negative economies of scale that have resulted in significant financial losses during the theater's first five years of operation."

----------


## venture

Good to see Moore will get expanded. The NW side location isn't a shock. They are probably only getting a few people from that side who otherwise stick with AMC. The four balcony theatres really isn't a shock. Their ability to really sell these out in Moore is an indication people love the product.

----------


## John

This is in addition to the Dickinson theater going in the development just north of Quail.

----------


## yukong

which corner at Mem/Rock?

----------


## NikonNurse

Since they are all empty!!!  I would assume it would be on the north side of memorial since housing is on the south....

----------


## yukong

Well, I can answer my own question....NW corner.  Large undeveloped area.

----------


## MadMonk

Excellent news!   :Kicking:

----------


## venture

Hum...so three fairly decent sized theatres in the same general area?

Who fails and goes under first?

----------


## edcrunk

good question.... but i have a lot of faith in warren. they offer an experience you don't get at other theatres. they provide a level of service and opulence that is unrivaled in the metro.

btw, i am so thrilled at the sprawl that is flourishing around the turnpike. that area totally reminds me of las colinas, frisco and west plano, texas.

----------


## kristae

I wonder what that will do to Quail Springs Mall? I work in the food court and the weekends and summertimes are DRIVEN by AMC theatres being open. Best case senario I guess is that the price will drop with the competition coming and business will stay relativley the same. Worst case is that the new theatres will drive AMC out of business... and the food court stores will cut hours to compensate loss of revenue and I will be out of a job by 2009   :Frown:

----------


## kevinpate

I pass the Warren in Moore most evenings during their prime time.  For those who prefer lower crowds, Wednesday, not surprisingly in Oklahoma, seems to be the softest night, but their lot is by no means empty even then.

----------


## Nawfside OKC

> Hum...so three fairly decent sized theatres in the same general area?
> 
> Who fails and goes under first?


I also think warren will last that's a good (demo) for the theatre that's a young area of okc lots of kids and teens. Heck when I was growing up in the pc area only options we had for theatres was the dollar movies. or beg mom to take me to penn square mall which was rampant with gang violence at the time.

----------


## MadMonk

I think AMC will be okay.  There's a lot of us in the NW that don't like driving all the way to May Ave just to fight the mall traffic to see a movie.  I'm sure they get lots of customers from Edmond anyway (does Edmond have a theater?)  A little competition is good for the consumer.

BTW, the PC area's had lots of theaters come and go.  I remember sneaking into the drive-in theater next to Hertz on NW Expressway (where Hideaway Pizza / the old Service Merchandise / Hemispheres is now).  I also spent many hours in the little two-screen West Park theater at 63rd & MacArthur.   There's Brixton Square, and the AMC in the shopping center on NW Expressway between Council and County Line (now an Express "convention center" I believe).  Then there's the dollar theater that nearly ruined that shopping center at 63rd and NW Expressway.  Tearing that down was a smart decision.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> (does Edmond have a theater?)


The best they have (as far as I've seen) is Kickingbird Cinema at Danforth & Bryant.  It's a decent place, but not as nice as AMC Quail.

----------


## kevinpate

> the dollar theater that nearly ruined that shopping center at 63rd and
>  NW Expressway.

Only went there once, back about summer 95.  Seemed ok at the time.  Forgot it had disappeared

----------


## the_Mont

To tell you the truth, AMC at Quail Springs has always been my favorite movie theater.  It totally revamped the entire mall, IMO.  Kristae's right, the movie theater packs it in on the weekends, but I think it'll still be able to cater to the younger crowd, while the Warren will cater to the older, adult crowd (with disposable income).

----------


## okc_bel_air

When is the new development next to Quail Springs even going to start?  I see very little dirt work.  I have not seen any heavy equipment in the area.  I have not even seen any work on water and sewer work.  This would be the first thing to be laid out.  IMO I do not think the theater will be built anytime soon, or in at leat the next couple of years.

----------


## downtown20

I'd be happier to hear about a theater supporting some local and/or independent movies moving into town. Instead we are celebrating a place that over-prices their balcony seats for people wanting to buy over-priced drinks during a movie. It's a silly concept that works (sadly), but it does nothing for the art of film... in fact, it distracts from the film. Their concept (and prices) will get old quickly.

----------


## jbrown84

> Hum...so three fairly decent sized theatres in the same general area?
> 
> Who fails and goes under first?


Well if service at the new Dickinson is anything like at the Penn Square one, I'd say bad news for them, but they will have the benefit of an IMAX.  It will be interesting.  AMC is very popular but the Warren is sure to be as well.




> and the AMC in the shopping center on NW Expressway between Council and County Line (now an Express "convention center" I believe).


and the North Campus of Northwest Baptist Church.

----------


## JWil

That's awesome. I love the Warren in Wichita and but I have less than zero reason to go south of I-40.. well, just about ever. 

I'll definitely be a regular patron at the NW Warren. Awesome.

----------


## solitude

> Well if service at the new Dickinson is anything like at the Penn Square one, I'd say bad news for them


You can say that again. That theater has horrible service in every aspect. Once, I paid a fee for pre-purchasing tickets over the internet, when we got there they didn't have a machine to retrieve tix with your credit card or anything and there was a long line. I asked where to get my prepaid tickets and they said "at the ticket window." I said, "But there's a huge line, that's why I prepaid for my tickets!" I aksed for the manager who said some of their theaters have the machines but most don't and that's "typical Dickinson." I asked him what I paid for with the fee and what my advantage was in prepaying my tickets if I have to wait in the long line. He laughed and said "I guess nothing." I demanded my $3 back and got it. It's terrible over there. I remember the good old days of General Cinema in that spot - times have changed.

----------


## redcup

Have been wanting to check out Warren, but don't want to make the drive. I live in central OKC.  I also hate the drive to Quail Springs and am not terribly fond of that movie house either.  Try going there on weekend evenings and you have to fight your way thru teens, teens, teens!  Like teens, don't like herds of them.  I also don't like having to walk thru the mall to get to the movie entrance.  

Sigh, I think I am showing my age here.

I considered going to Warren anyway, but found out you have to pick up your tickets at the theatre if you use the reserved seating and not interested in driving there TWICE to see a movie.  Having reserved seating is the only reason I would go there in the first place.  

If I am not right let me know.  It sounds like a fun evening otherwise.

 :Sofa:

----------


## dismayed

I can't stand AMC 24 any more because it is overrun with annoying teenagers who like to scream out profanity during silent moments of a movie.  Lame.

From here on out I'm just going to the 21+ section of the Warren!

----------


## lvs20702

i am so glad that warren is coming to the north side of okc!! i worked in management for theatres in OKC for 8 1/2 years and these theatres are so nice. i think this will take the older crowd from amc who will be left with a LOT of the teenagers. i also believe that the edmond residents will drive out to experience the warren theatre....

----------


## Karried

Sweet! Just found this thread ...yay!   This location will do very well.  Gaillardia is right around the corner.  

A few minutes up the Kilpatrick - no yappy youngsters or annoying texters in the balcony section, I'm there,  perfect! lol - yipee!

----------


## loriencfau

> I know we've discussed the rumor before, but it was confirmed in Wednesday's OKC Business.
> 
> *Moores Warren Theatre plans expansion, additional location*
> OKC Business
> By Pamela Grady - 6/18/2008
> 
> Bill Menke, corporate vice president of Warren Theatres announced plans today to expand the newly built 147,000-square-foot Warren Theatre in Moore. 
> 
> Plans for expansion include 500 new parking spaces, a new restrooms and additional concession areas. In the fall, six new auditoriums will be added to its existing 14-screen facility.
> ...


I didn't mind driving to Moore for the best theater in town, but this will make the trip much, much shorter.

----------


## ilog

I can't say I'm excited about the location. It is just going to add to the urban sprawl.

----------


## ultimatesooner

the swrawl is already way beyond Memorial and Rockwell, this will just fill in blank spots

----------


## Matt

The new Warren can't open up fast enough, as far as I'm concerned.

I'm looking forward to never having to step foot in Quail Springs Mall, ever again.

----------


## Architect2010

For movies of course right? Quail is most prone to becoming the next Crossroads. It needs to be supported. But I imagine that massive development north of it will keep it active.

But anyways. I don't go to the Warren, never have, no desire. I live on the Southside, 46th/ Walker. I'd rather go to Harkins. When I watch movies, I like to do stuff before and after, so I prefer the Bricktown area because we can do other things. Same with Quail and Crossroads. No way am I going to an over-glorified movie theatre in the suburbs when a very nice one is right in the middle of the action downtown. I'm glad this new one is IN the city. Even if its teetering on the edge.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> For movies of course right? Quail is most prone to becoming the next Crossroads. It needs to be supported. But I imagine that massive development north of it will keep it active.
> 
> But anyways. I don't go to the Warren, never have, no desire. I live on the Southside, 46th/ Walker. I'd rather go to Harkins. When I watch movies, I like to do stuff before and after, so I prefer the Bricktown area because we can do other things. Same with Quail and Crossroads. No way am I going to an over-glorified movie theatre in the suburbs when a very nice one is right in the middle of the action downtown. I'm glad this new one is IN the city. Even if its teetering on the edge.


You don't know what you're missing.  Granted I only went once and saw the film in the grand ballroom, but it was still very nice--very spacious for tall people.

----------


## roadsideok

I think a northside Warren would be a nice alternative to the others in the area.  Quail Springs is high on prices and difficult to get into.  The Harkins is nice, but is also irritating to get to.  Tinseltown is good for a cheap matinee.  The Warren is much more worthwhile of a $9 ticket IMO - great amenities and a lack of recent theater irritations - television ads, movie trivia, etc.

----------


## Matt

> For movies of course right? Quail is most prone to becoming the next Crossroads. It needs to be supported.


It'll still be supported, but not by me--not that I ever supported it all that much to begin with.  The only reason I ever go into QSM anyway is to see a movie at AMC, and that's an absolute pain in the ass, especially during the holidays when a lot of the good movies come out.

----------


## Jesseda

HAs quail springs changed that much, i use to love it compared to crossroads, I live in moore anddrive to quail havent been there in over a year and last tme i was there, there wa lot of teens, but they didt act like the ones that dirty up crossroads.. has stores closed there? the only reason i would drive up there is the Disney store and the large childrens place clothing store..

----------


## MadMonk

Quail Springs is still going strong.  It's just the mall atmosphere that some people don't like.  I don't really mind going there every once in a while (I'm not exactly a shop-a-holic), but I can understand the frustrations of people who don't.

----------


## jbrown84

> HAs quail springs changed that much, i use to love it compared to crossroads, I live in moore anddrive to quail havent been there in over a year and last tme i was there, there wa lot of teens, but they didt act like the ones that dirty up crossroads.. has stores closed there? the only reason i would drive up there is the Disney store and the large childrens place clothing store..


Nothing has closed.  In fact, they have the same newly remodeled stores that Penn Square recently got (Victoria's Secret, Bath & Body, Limited) and they scored an exclusive upscale store that Penn doesn't have--Forever 21.

----------


## metro

I took the following excerpt out of an article in the JR today about a new development in Tulsa. The same developers are eyeing developments in OKC.





> In Oklahoma City, Expert is preparing a possible retail/office/multifamily project for 41 acres at Rockwell and Memorial Road. The company also owns the 30,000-square-foot Rockwell Crossing strip center at 122nd and Rockwell, with three pad sites available.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Quail is most prone to becoming the next Crossroads. It needs to be supported.



Why do you say that?

----------


## animeGhost

I know that AMC has been fitted out for all digital projection so it shouldn't be to far from installation maybe before the end of the year.

----------


## Insider

> I know that AMC has been fitted out for all digital projection so it shouldn't be to far from installation maybe before the end of the year.


How do you know this? They were fitted out for IMAX (never happened), they were fitted out for all Dolby Digital (only installed two), etc. I worked at this theatre for many years and it is a cash cow (makes WAY more money than it takes to operate), but AMC was ALWAYS reluctant to invest money into this theatre because it is in a slow market. They will eventually convert it to all digital, but I would expect it to be one of the last theatres to be converted. They will do bigger markets first and work their way down. Since they only have two theatres in the market, Quail will be one of the last.

----------


## BG918

> I took the following excerpt out of an article in the JR today about a new development in Tulsa. The same developers are eyeing developments in OKC.


Sorry but I can't get excited about more sprawl along the Kilpatrick Tpke.  I work up here now (temporarily) and can't wait to be in a different part of the city.  I _would_ be excited if this were being developed at the under-developed east end of Kilpatrick/Memorial where the future commuter rail line intersects it.  Then it could be a TOD but not at Rockwell.

I'm curious why so many people want to live out west that way and not in the prettier hilly and tree-covered areas closer to I-35?  Never made sense to me that the NE side of OKC was so sparesely developed while the ugly NW side was booming.

----------


## animeGhost

> How do you know this? They were fitted out for IMAX (never happened), they were fitted out for all Dolby Digital (only installed two), etc. I worked at this theatre for many years and it is a cash cow (makes WAY more money than it takes to operate), but AMC was ALWAYS reluctant to invest money into this theatre because it is in a slow market. They will eventually convert it to all digital, but I would expect it to be one of the last theatres to be converted. They will do bigger markets first and work their way down. Since they only have two theatres in the market, Quail will be one of the last.


A very good friend of mine works there now... they tell me they were scheduled to install the digital projection system this summer but for whatever reason they postponed it.

----------


## Architect2010

> Why do you say that?


Don't take that the wrong way. What I'm saying is...that out of Quail and Penn, Quail is more prone to go under. Not that it will though, Quail is very active and supported well and I love that mall almost as much as Penn. Just saying that if one of them were to disappear it would be Quail. Just saying...ya know?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Don't take that the wrong way. What I'm saying is...that out of Quail and Penn, Quail is more prone to go under. Not that it will though, Quail is very active and supported well and I love that mall almost as much as Penn. Just saying that if one of them were to disappear it would be Quail. Just saying...ya know?


Based on what criteria? Or is that just a gut feeling?

----------


## metro

> Sorry but I can't get excited about more sprawl along the Kilpatrick Tpke.  I work up here now (temporarily) and can't wait to be in a different part of the city.  I _would_ be excited if this were being developed at the under-developed east end of Kilpatrick/Memorial where the future commuter rail line intersects it.  Then it could be a TOD but not at Rockwell.
> 
> I'm curious why so many people want to live out west that way and not in the prettier hilly and tree-covered areas closer to I-35?  Never made sense to me that the NE side of OKC was so sparesely developed while the ugly NW side was booming.


I agree. Never made sense why the sprawl went more west and not east. Everyone thinks east is "poorer" and some parts are, but it is sure prettier and has the potential to be with all the hills and wooded areas compared to flat land out by Piedmont.

----------


## jbrown84

> I'm curious why so many people want to live out west that way and not in the prettier hilly and tree-covered areas closer to I-35?  Never made sense to me that the NE side of OKC was so sparesely developed while the ugly NW side was booming.


It's all about the school districts.  I agree though.  I don't understand the appeal of the far NW side.

----------


## PapaJack

Comparing "Far NW OKC" with NE OKC & Edmond is like comparing OKC with Tulsa.  Geographically they ain't the same, but still more people call OKC home than Tulsa.

We chose to live near NW164th & Meridian because we could not afford Edmond or Norman.  The open prairie has a charm and mystique all its own.  The sun rises and sunsets are fabulous, the yipping of coyotes is enthralling, and the scissor tails, pippets and kildeer are fun to watch.  Now about those damned potholes...

----------


## jsibelius

> Hum...so three fairly decent sized theatres in the same general area?
> 
> Who fails and goes under first?


My vote would go to AMC.  I HATE having to walk all the way through the mall when I have absolutely no desire to shop.  If I'm just there for a movie, I'd rather go straight into the theater.  Right now, we go to Tinseltown, unless something good is showing in the balconies at the Warren - then we'll drive down to Moore.  We're only willing to spend the money on the Warren if something good is showing in the balconies.  That may change if they're closer to home.




> The new Warren can't open up fast enough, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I'm looking forward to never having to step foot in Quail Springs Mall, ever again.


Amen!  Preach on...

----------


## BB37

> Don't take that the wrong way. What I'm saying is...that out of Quail and Penn, Quail is more prone to go under. Not that it will though, Quail is very active and supported well and I love that mall almost as much as Penn. Just saying that if one of them were to disappear it would be Quail. Just saying...ya know?


I don't see either one going under in the foreseeable future.  QSM is in the center of the hottest retail area in central OK; with its proximity to Edmond and far north OKC, it's got a large, affluent population base to pull from.

PSM is closer to downtown, the capitol, HSC and the central part of OKC than Crossroads, and doesn't have the gang issues.  Its proximity to Nichols Hills doesn't hurt, either.

----------


## circuitboard

Penn Square has the highest retail sales in the state, Woodland Hills is second. If any mall would go under it would be Quail first. Penn Square is hot location and frankly I think it is the core shopping area of OKC. To me it's OKC very small galleria.  Have you ever noticed how the Highway next to PSM, is like when your on 635 next to galleria in dallas. Everytime I am in dallas always think of that for some reason.

----------


## Chase

Any update on the Warren in NW OKC?  I would not be surprised if he is scoping out places in Tulsa.

----------


## scootinger

> A very good friend of mine works there now... they tell me they were scheduled to install the digital projection system this summer but for whatever reason they postponed it.


The AMC Quail Springs (at least some of the theaters) is definitely set up for digital projection. I saw "Body of Lies" there on Friday...the ads at the beginning of the movie were in digital. But they showed the actual movie itself using the film projection (the projectors were sitting side by side)....why!?!?!?  :Frown:

----------


## Insider

The preshow at almost all AMC theatres are shown on digital projectors. These, however, are not 'movie quality' projectors. They were installed at AMC 3-4 years ago and were installed to get rid of the old slide projectors. The digital movie projectors that AMC is installing in their theatres are EXTREMELY NICE! The projectors at Warren in Moore are 2K projectors (basically, they have like 2 times the resolution of a 1080p TV at your home), AMC is installing 4K projectors (4 times the resolution). When AMC finally installs these in Quail, the picture will be amazing. But I would not expect to see them for probably another year or so.

----------


## kevinpate

ought to be interesting to hear how it all shakes out.  I don't tend to do movies on the north side, last one was ages ago at the old discount theater off 63rd and NWXPress, the far south of the north side I suppose

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Yay sprawl.

----------


## Matt

> My vote would go to AMC.  I HATE having to walk all the way through the mall when I have absolutely no desire to shop.  If I'm just there for a movie, I'd rather go straight into the theater.


You know, going to AMC/Quail wouldn't be so bad if they would just build an entrance directly into the theatre itself.  You'd still have to deal with all the parking during the holidays, but you could bypass all the shops and stores entirely (which is probably why they haven't done that, and probably never will).  Anyway, that would make going to see a movie there a much more enjoyable (or maybe less-enfuriating?) experience.

----------


## jbrown84

My dad always complains about having to go through the mall.  I just don't really get that.  I like walking through the mall.  It's never bothered me.

----------


## Insider

OK, here is why the theatre entrance is inside the mall...

Back when AMC was still the 8 screen and they were looking to expand. They approached the land owner where the Super Target now sits and tried to get him to sell to them. They (AMC) were going to build a 30 screen movie theatre. The land owner laughed and told them no and that they would never make money with a theatre that big. Enter Quail Springs Mall... The mall was getting ready to 'reinvent' itself with a major remodel and they approached AMC with a killer deal if they would build at the mall. AMC wanted to build the building (a 30 screen) in the parking lot (not attached) with a court yard separating the movie theatre from the mall. The theatre would have been just like Grapevine Mills 30 in Dallas. The mall said no. They would only allow the theatre to build on the mall owned property if they built the building attached to the mall with NO exterior entrances. AMC fought this but eventually gave in. Thus, the theatre was scaled back to 24 screens and built attached to the mall.

----------


## jsibelius

> You know, going to AMC/Quail wouldn't be so bad if they would just build an entrance directly into the theatre itself.  You'd still have to deal with all the parking during the holidays, but you could bypass all the shops and stores entirely (which is probably why they haven't done that, and probably never will).  Anyway, that would make going to see a movie there a much more enjoyable (or maybe less-enfuriating?) experience.


Exactly my argument, and you're exactly right - they never will.  The reason why I don't go to movies there.  I'm either at Tinseltown or if something good is on in the balconies, I'll drive all the way down to Moore.




> OK, here is why the theatre entrance is inside the mall...
> 
> Back when AMC was still the 8 screen and they were looking to expand. They approached the land owner where the Super Target now sits and tried to get him to sell to them. They (AMC) were going to build a 30 screen movie theatre. The land owner laughed and told them no and that they would never make money with a theatre that big. Enter Quail Springs Mall... The mall was getting ready to 'reinvent' itself with a major remodel and they approached AMC with a killer deal if they would build at the mall. AMC wanted to build the building (a 30 screen) in the parking lot (not attached) with a court yard separating the movie theatre from the mall. The theatre would have been just like Grapevine Mills 30 in Dallas. The mall said no. They would only allow the theatre to build on the mall owned property if they built the building attached to the mall with NO exterior entrances. AMC fought this but eventually gave in. Thus, the theatre was scaled back to 24 screens and built attached to the mall.


Thanks for the back story.  It makes sense, but it was really poor planning on AMC's part.  Backward thinking.  People are still shopping at malls, but less and less.  They're moving out into strip malls and stand-alone stores.  

Or maybe not...  Retail building is basically disposable these days, is it not?  Build something now, and 10 or 15 years down the road, you can abandon it and building something better a few blocks away, right?  Maybe AMC really didn't HAVE to be all that forward-thinking.  I wonder what will happen to Quail Springs Mall when AMC decides it doesn't like the setup it has anymore and it's going to move out?  That's an awfully big space it occupies right in front-center.

----------


## Matt

> My dad always complains about having to go through the mall.  I just don't really get that.  I like walking through the mall.  It's never bothered me.


What's there to get?  Not everybody likes dealing with the shopping mall.

(And thanks for the info, Insider.)

Anyway, how many more days until the Warren on Rockwell opens up?

----------


## scootinger

> The preshow at almost all AMC theatres are shown on digital projectors. These, however, are not 'movie quality' projectors. They were installed at AMC 3-4 years ago and were installed to get rid of the old slide projectors. The digital movie projectors that AMC is installing in their theatres are EXTREMELY NICE! The projectors at Warren in Moore are 2K projectors (basically, they have like 2 times the resolution of a 1080p TV at your home), AMC is installing 4K projectors (4 times the resolution). When AMC finally installs these in Quail, the picture will be amazing. But I would not expect to see them for probably another year or so.


You're probably right. The projector that I saw showing the ads at the AMC (cosmetically) looked somewhat like a consumer-level projector...albeit probably an expensive one. I remember myself wondering if a "theater-grade" digital projector actually looked like that...I always thought that it would "look expensive" (for lack of a better term!)

----------


## ms7168

We usually go to Tinseltown for most of the movies.  We go to AMC only when they are the only one in town to have the movie we want to see.  This happens a little too frequently for my taste.  We have started going to the Warren just for the thrill of it about once per month.  I too cannot wait until the new northside one gets built.

Tinseltown now has a digital theater in auditorium #10.  Plus they are coming in below Warren's prices for 3-D presentations.  So the competition is causing some changes  :Smile:

----------


## jbrown84

I went to Tinseltown for a matinee on a snow day this week and it was only $3.50!

----------


## ms7168

> I went to Tinseltown for a matinee on a snow day this week and it was only $3.50!


How about that?  After 6 tickets are $5.50.

----------


## Insider

Not to break any hearts, but the management of Warren says they have 'postponed' the new theatre on the north side and the expansion of the theatre in Moore. When I inquired what 'postponed' meant, I was told that basically it will not be happening any time soon.

----------


## metro

Not surprised with the current state of the national economy.

----------


## djohn

Is there any new info on the Warren on Memorial?  Is it still going to happen?

----------


## kevinpate

I flipped over one of those lil' magic 8 balls at a Big Lots and it said something like don't hold yer breath waiting on it to happen.  I trust magic 8 balls most times.

----------


## Patrick

> Is there any new info on the Warren on Memorial?  Is it still going to happen?


Nope, not going to happen.

----------


## okc_bel_air

Do you have concrete proof the project is dead?  My sister lives near that corner and has a friend at the city planning commission.  She is trying to sell her house and asked questions to her friend and was told to hurry and sell it because Warren will be building there.  The land deal is done and most of the paperwork is done.

----------


## Steve

Warren is definitely an incredible place to see a movie.

----------


## metro

I don't see them building this for at least a year with the current state of economy, even though we're NOT in a recession. With funding tightened, they already scrapped the expansion of the Moore location last year, I don't see this one breaking ground for awhile.

----------


## Karried

'oh my gawd... I have to walk, actually walk a few steps through a mall! waaaaaaaaaaah!!! waaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!'   lol

I'm inventing a crane that just drops people through a skylight into the seat and have tubs of greasy buttered popcorn flavor delivered through an IV.  It's obviously too much effort to walk to the seat or even to pick up the popcorn.

And we wonder why our state is always off the charts on obesity statistics.

----------


## Matt

> 'oh my gawd... I have to walk, actually walk a few steps through a mall! waaaaaaaaaaah!!! waaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!' lol


It's not the walking itself, it's the location. I like walking, but I hate having to deal with all the trappings of the mall just to see a f-ing movie.

----------


## Jesseda

well its not rappings if you have will power and avoid the sale signs, also, i wonder why they dont have a special entrance to the theater itself, in deerbrook mall, in humble texas they has the ame theater set up and they have a entrance that goes to the theater part, wonder why quial didnt do this

----------


## metro

Money

----------


## evh5150

bout time someone else gave quail amc 24 a big shake-up. seems like they have had a monopoly in that immediate area.

----------


## Matt

> well its not rappings if you have will power and avoid the sale signs,


No, there's more to "trappings" than just "I can't go see a movie at AMC without buying a bunch of crap."




> also, i wonder why they dont have a special entrance to the theater itself, in deerbrook mall, in humble texas they has the ame theater set up and they have a entrance that goes to the theater part, wonder why quial didnt do this


Already discussed in post #64.

----------


## Steve

Back to Warren... do we really need more screens?

----------


## venture

> Back to Warren... do we really need more screens?


Probably not. As a better product enters, it'll put the others out of business. Then we'll have nice big empty buildings with nothing to go into them.

----------


## kevinpate

> Then we'll have nice big empty buildings with nothing to go into them. 

No biggie, let them sit idle a spell, throw up some parking nearby, dig a ditch, toss in some water, an occasional lawn chair and some fish and voila, a new entertainment district is birthed.  hey, it's worked before. 8^)

----------


## okccitizengirl

Well my husband and I live right by quail springs mall and we still travel to Warren occasionally.  We are huge movie goes!!! And i truly believe they will both do great!!! Nothing wrong with options! People dont like going to the same place everytime anyways.  Its good to be able to mix it up like the big cities of the world!  We are just getting more options! Be thankful people.  Glass half full, not empty  :Smile: We are looking forward to it big time! Go OKC  :Smile:  God Bless  :Congrats:

----------


## fuzzytoad

> Glass half full, not empty


ok, but what's it half full of?

----------


## Matt

> Well my husband and I live right by quail springs mall and we still travel to Warren occasionally.  We are huge movie goes!!! And i truly believe they will both do great!!! Nothing wrong with options! People dont like going to the same place everytime anyways.  Its good to be able to mix it up like the big cities of the world!  We are just getting more options! Be thankful people.  Glass half full, not empty We are looking forward to it big time! Go OKC  God Bless


First nominee for "Worst Thread Bump of 2010."

----------


## fuzzytoad

> First nominee for "Worst Thread Bump of 2010."


lol!  when I replied, I hadn't even noticed that she bumped a 6 month-dead thread

----------


## jbrown84

The giant, purple comic sans doesn't help either.

----------


## bbhill

Its okay, everyone was new to the interwebs at one point. . .

----------


## OUGrad05

Hell yes, thats just a couple miles from my uncles house and will be a lot more convenient then the moore location when we come visit OKC!

----------


## venture

> Hell yes, thats just a couple miles from my uncles house and will be a lot more convenient then the moore location when we come visit OKC!


You're about a year late.  :Smile: 

The NW OKC location has been scrapped. Moore is all there is going to be for now.

----------


## Matt

Can we get a "NOT" edited into the thread title?  Either traditional or Wayne's World-style placement, doesn't matter to me.

----------


## OUGrad05

> You're about a year late. 
> 
> The NW OKC location has been scrapped. Moore is all there is going to be for now.


lol yeah I noticed AFTER I posted, didn't expect to see an ancient thread bumped...owell

----------


## yukong

What is going in on the SW corner of Memorial and Rockwell?  Large structure being constructed.  Got most of the prefab walls up.  Obviously not a theatre, but I couldn't tell what it was.  Anywon Know.

----------


## circuitboard

> What is going in on the SW corner of Memorial and Rockwell?  Large structure being constructed.  Got most of the prefab walls up.  Obviously not a theatre, but I couldn't tell what it was.  Anywon Know.


Farmers new OKC office. They are moving from 23rd st.

----------


## yukong

OK, Thanks for the info.  It is quite a large facility.

----------


## flintysooner

*Warren Theatre announces enhanced audio experience*
Pamela A. Grady
6.17.2010




> Bill Warren, owner of Warren Theaters explains the new Dolby 7.1 surround sound now available at the Warren theater in Moore, today, during a press announcement, 6-17-10.
> 
> Bill Warren, owner of Warren Theatres, today announced in a press conference that there are no plans for a second theater to open in Northwest Oklahoma City.
> 
> “We are going to be in Moore, and we will be the exclusive theater for the OKC metro area. This is our home,” Warren said, adding that the decision not to open an additional Warren Theatre in Oklahoma was not due to the economy, but to a recent corporate decision to have only one large complex per metro area. “A lot of this is due to the city government of Moore and how great they’ve been to work with and everything else. That is a huge difference in a lot of cities and so forth as far as being easy to work with and pro business.”


Remainder of article is interesting, too.

----------


## Easy180

Great news...warren is the only thing that sets Moore apart from the rest of the metro...hopefully we can land a Cabela's in the vacant space south of best buy to further distinguish our fine city.  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## metro

I wonder what the "groundbreaking" new additions and ideas are to add to the Moore theatre? IMAX? 3D/Hologram theatre?

----------


## Dustin

> 'oh my gawd... I have to walk, actually walk a few steps through a mall! waaaaaaaaaaah!!! waaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!'   lol
> 
> I'm inventing a crane that just drops people through a skylight into the seat and have tubs of greasy buttered popcorn flavor delivered through an IV.  It's obviously too much effort to walk to the seat or even to pick up the popcorn.
> 
> And we wonder why our state is always off the charts on obesity statistics.


It doesn't have anything to do with that.  

Warren:  Amazing blow your mind awesome!
AMC: ok.

----------


## mugofbeer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warren Theatre announces enhanced audio experience
Pamela A. Grady
6.17.2010


Quote:
Bill Warren, owner of Warren Theaters explains the new Dolby 7.1 surround sound now available at the Warren theater in Moore, today, during a press announcement, 6-17-10.

Bill Warren, owner of Warren Theatres, today announced in a press conference that there are no plans for a second theater to open in Northwest Oklahoma City.

“We are going to be in Moore, and we will be the exclusive theater for the OKC metro area. This is our home,” Warren said, adding that the decision not to open an additional Warren Theatre in Oklahoma was not due to the economy, but to a recent corporate decision to have only one large complex per metro area. “A lot of this is due to the city government of Moore and how great they’ve been to work with and everything else. That is a huge difference in a lot of cities and so forth as far as being easy to work with and pro business.”  

Remainder of article is interesting, too. 
-=--------------

Man, this doesn't make sense to me since they built in Moore.  Had they been the company to build downtown in a centralized location it would make more sense but choosing to have one theater on one far side of town leaves open clear options for other competitors on the north side.  Build a theater as nice as the Warren on the north side and Warren will lose half their customer base.

----------


## Matt

> Bill Warren, owner of Warren Theatres, today announced in a press conference that there are no plans for a second theater to open in Northwest Oklahoma City.
> 
> We are going to be in Moore, and we will be the exclusive theater for the OKC metro area. This is our home, Warren said, adding that the decision not to open an additional Warren Theatre in Oklahoma was not due to the economy, but to a recent corporate decision to have only one large complex per metro area."


Goddamnit.

----------


## venture

> Man, this doesn't make sense to me since they built in Moore.  Had they been the company to build downtown in a centralized location it would make more sense but choosing to have one theater on one far side of town leaves open clear options for other competitors on the north side.  Build a theater as nice as the Warren on the north side and Warren will lose half their customer base.


I guess you could almost say this is similar to the way those of us in Moore/Norman/South OKC always tend to feel when we get the middle finger by everyone that builds up on Memorial and expects us to drive the extra distance to go up there. They found a nice niche in Moore that serves a market that doesn't have any other major competition. Hollywood in Norman and theater at Crossroads don't hold a candle to Warren. 

I think it would be interesting to measure the origins of most of the Warren customer base. I have a feeling it would heavily favor Norman, Moore and areas south of I-40.  For me, prior to their opening I always went to Harkins downtown. Once they opened, I stopped going into the city for movies. So let AMC or someone else build a new quality theater on the north side...you are only going to take away a bit of the Warren traffic. More importantly, you are going to start over-saturating the market north of I-40 with too many movie screens. The Warren will be fine.

----------


## Easy180

> I guess you could almost say this is similar to the way those of us in Moore/Norman/South OKC always tend to feel when we get the middle finger by everyone that builds up on Memorial and expects us to drive the extra distance to go up there. They found a nice niche in Moore that serves a market that doesn't have any other major competition. Hollywood in Norman and theater at Crossroads don't hold a candle to Warren. 
> 
> I think it would be interesting to measure the origins of most of the Warren customer base. I have a feeling it would heavily favor Norman, Moore and areas south of I-40.  For me, prior to their opening I always went to Harkins downtown. Once they opened, I stopped going into the city for movies. So let AMC or someone else build a new quality theater on the north side...you are only going to take away a bit of the Warren traffic. More importantly, you are going to start over-saturating the market north of I-40 with too many movie screens. The Warren will be fine.


agreed...doubt many northsiders make the drive aside from a blockbuster or two

can't wait to hear what they are cooking up

----------


## kevinpate

> Goddamnit.


Nah, He's got bigger fish than theater locations to multiply.

----------


## okcrob

I don't mind the drive to the Warren, but I do mind the fact that for an opening night, I have to get there 3 hours early to ensure good seating. It's well worth the experience, but that's why I was excited about a second location, to alleviate some of the congestion. I will continue to patronize the Moore Warren, but still sad...

----------


## OU Adonis

I have only been to Warren once because of the distance from the northside.

----------


## DirtLaw

> I have only been to Warren once because of the distance from the northside.


I have never been because of the distance.  I dont want to drive to Moore to see a movie ... I would rather drive an extra 3 hours and go to Dallas to be honest.

----------


## SoonerDave

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Warren Theatre announces enhanced audio experience
> Pamela A. Grady
> 6.17.2010
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Bill Warren, owner of Warren Theaters explains the new Dolby 7.1 surround sound now available at the Warren theater in Moore, today, during a press announcement, 6-17-10.
> ...


That's just it, though. No one knows how to build a theater like Warren. 

That Moore has something like this must be killing the northsiders  :Smile:

----------


## venture

> I don't mind the drive to the Warren, but I do mind the fact that for an opening night, I have to get there 3 hours early to ensure good seating. It's well worth the experience, but that's why I was excited about a second location, to alleviate some of the congestion. I will continue to patronize the Moore Warren, but still sad...


Buy your tickets ahead of time online or at the box officer at the theater when they go on sale. I'm always able to get balcony seating on opening nights of the major openings. Plus it is nice to just walk in 30-45 minutes before show time, go right to my seat, and order lunch/dinner and enjoy.  :Smile:

----------


## venture

> I have never been because of the distance.  I dont want to drive to Moore to see a movie ... I would rather drive an extra 3 hours and go to Dallas to be honest.


Just like us on the south side don't want to drive to Memorial to do anything. :-P

----------


## dismayed

That's the great thing about the balcony tickets -- all seating is reserved upstairs.  Buy your tickets online ahead of time, and roll on in right as the movie starts and claim your already reserved seat.  Press the call button as soon as you hit the seat and order dinner or drinks before the intro rolls.

----------

